# Europäische Union will Pflicht für 1-Watt-Soft-of-PCs einführen



## PCGH-Redaktion (20. Juni 2009)

*Europäische Union will Pflicht für 1-Watt-Soft-of-PCs einführen*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Europäische Union will Pflicht für 1-Watt-Soft-of-PCs einführen gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Europäische Union will Pflicht für 1-Watt-Soft-of-PCs einführen


----------



## -<I am weasel>- (20. Juni 2009)

*Europäische Union will Pflicht für 1-Watt-Soft-of-PCs einführen*

ganz großes kino, ist zwar schön und gut die idee, aber was bringt das wenn sich eh jeder 2. seinen pc selber zusammenbaut, wird es denn jede hardware unterstützen? und 2. wofür gibts eine steckdosenleiste mit an/aus knopf?


----------



## Justin Bieber (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Europäische Union will Pflicht für 1-Watt-Soft-of-PCs einführen*

wir brauchen pcs mit vieeel leistung


nicht irgendwelche "green"-energiespar pcs

am ende wollen die noch 1250 und 1500 watt netzteile verbieten

wie soll mann dann mal tripple sli betreiben

oder sie wollen am ende noch das die kompenenten alle energiesparend sind

das geht bei festplatte ja noch

aber beim prozzi oder der graka................


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Europäische Union will Pflicht für 1-Watt-Soft-of-PCs einführen*



derBasti schrieb:


> wofür gibts eine steckdosenleiste mit an/aus knopf?




richtig... ausserdem, denen kann es doch egal sein, wir müssen doch den Strom bezahlen.... soll ich jetzt mein radiowecker morgens von Strom trennen, nur weil ich zur arbeit geh und dat ding eh nicht sehe?? NEIN!

Die sollten sich mal um wichtige Dinge kümmern.....


----------



## B00 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Europäische Union will Pflicht für 1-Watt-Soft-of-PCs einführen*

Finde ich eine gute Idee. Zudem sollte man auch gleich ein 90+-Zertifikat einführen und dieses zur Pflicht machen.


----------



## alex_k (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Europäische Union will Pflicht für 1-Watt-Soft-of-PCs einführen*

Was soll das bringen?

1. Wenn ich mir meinen PC selbst zusammenbaue, dürfte diese Richtlinie nicht gelten.

2. Warum geht man nicht hin, und treibt die Hersteller der "Stromfresser" dazu, die Leistungsaufnahme zu begrenzen? - Dann sind die Hersteller endlich mal angehalten, den "Watt Wahnsinn" und der unnötigen Wärme in Zocker-PCs einhalt zu gebieten....
Bisher muss ja jeder selber schauen, wie er seinen "Backofen" Temperaturmäßig kontrollieren kann.
Ich halte es nicht für Gegensätzlich, dass Leistung und Abwärme unbedingt zusammenhängen müssen. - Es hängt auch ganz viel am Herstellungsprozess und an der Technik, die im Chip selbst steckt.
Wenn man sich überlegt, was man heute für einen durchschnittlichen Spiele-PC an Leistung braucht. 
Die CPU und die Grafikkarte sind dabei IMO die Größten "Heizkraftwerke" in einem PC.

3. Ich habe an fast allen "Stand-By-Geräten" im Haushalt, Schalterteckdosen (TV, alle PCs, Internetrouter....)
Die laufen zumindest unter der Woche keine 8 Stunden am Tag, d.h. mindestens 16 Std fressen die 0,0000 Watt.
Es mag sein, dass es furchbar bequem ist, den TV mit der Fernbedienung einschalten zu können, vom Sofa aus, bei uns muss man halt erstmal ne Steckdose einschalten, bevor das geht. - Klappt seit Jahren wunderbar.

Die "normale" alte Glühbirne wird ja auch in Europa verschwinden....

Alex


----------



## mrwichtel (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Europäische Union will Pflicht für 1-Watt-Soft-of-PCs einführen*



Bamboocha2510 schrieb:


> richtig... ausserdem, denen kann es doch egal sein, wir müssen doch den Strom bezahlen.... soll ich jetzt mein radiowecker morgens von Strom trennen, nur weil ich zur arbeit geh und dat ding eh nicht sehe?? NEIN!
> 
> Die sollten sich mal um wichtige Dinge kümmern.....


 
Sehr weitsichtig 

Schonmal darüber nachgedacht, dass Strom nicht einfach da ist, sondern erzeugt werden muss? Das geschieht übrigens zum Größtenteil durch Verbrauch von Ressourcen (Kohle, Gas, Uran etc.) und verursacht enorme Umwelt/ Klima Belastung. Aber alles egal Hauptsache ne schnelle Graka 

Ich bin sicher kein Öko, aber gerade im Bezug auf Firmenkunden (die bauen ihre Pcs nicht selbst zusammen ), macht das schon Sinn. 
Ich hab auch noch keine Firma gesehen, in denen die PCs über Steckerleisten vom Netz getrennt werden, selbiges gilt für die Monitore, die dann meisten schön die Nacht lang im Standby vor sich hin blinken.


----------



## Zsinj (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Europäische Union will Pflicht für 1-Watt-Soft-of-PCs einführen*

Ich fände es sinnvoller wenn es wieder einen Schalter wie es ihn zu Zeiten von AT Netzteilen gab. dann ist alles aus. 0W verbrauch 

Nun ja, diese Forderung ist wenigstens wesentlich sinnvoller wie wie die Forderung der EU alle Browser in Windows auswählbar einzubauen...


----------



## Arhey (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Europäische Union will Pflicht für 1-Watt-Soft-of-PCs einführen*

Gut ist es allemal, aber ob es kostengünstig umsetzbar ist, ist eine andere Frage.
Nicht, dass am Ende die Preise für den Kunden steigen.

Mein PC verbraucht jetzt rund 2Watt wenn er aus ist. (C1E)


----------



## BlackDeath (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Europäische Union will Pflicht für 1-Watt-Soft-of-PCs einführen*

Gut das mich das nicht betrifft, meine pcs sind immer na hehe^^.


----------



## Standeck (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Europäische Union will Pflicht für 1-Watt-Soft-of-PCs einführen*



Bamboocha2510 schrieb:


> richtig... ausserdem, denen kann es doch egal sein, wir müssen doch den Strom bezahlen.... soll ich jetzt mein radiowecker morgens von Strom trennen, nur weil ich zur arbeit geh und dat ding eh nicht sehe?? NEIN!
> 
> Die sollten sich mal um wichtige Dinge kümmern.....



Natürlich musst Du den zahlen, darum gehts aber nicht. Wenn ein paar Millionen Leute ihren PC auschalten und aber immer noch mehrere Watt verbraucht, nehmen wir mal 5Watt an bei 24 Stunden von einer Million Leuten. Das sind, falls ich das richtig ausgerechent habe 43800000 Kwh. Die müssen natürlich erstmal erzeugt werden. Mit Atomkraft, Fossilen oder erneuerbaren Energieträgern. 

Wir erzeugen Strom mit einem Rapsöl BHKW. Es erzeugt eine Leistung von 50KW, also in einer Stunde 50Kwh. Es verbraucht, um diese Leistung zu erzeugen ca. 4000 Liter Rapsöl in der *Woche*. Die müssen auch ersteinmal erzeugt werden. Dazu muss Raps angebaut werden. Der Trac braucht Sprit um den Acker zu pflügen, eggen, säen, spritzen, düngen. (Der Dünger muß auch erst erzeugt werden). Der Mähdrescher braucht Energie um das Zeug zu dreschen, dann muß es zur Presse transportiert werden, die braucht Energie um das ÖL zu pressen usw usw. Man sieht an diesem Beispiel was alles nötig ist um Energie zu erzeugen. Und wenn man die Energie nur erzeugt um Geräte im Standby laufen zu lassen ist das ganz einfach verschwendete Energie. Unötige Umweltschädigung. 

Daher sollen sie ruhig immer strengere Vorschriften rausbringen wenn sich von allein nix tut. In Zukunft ist Energie ein sehr kostbares Gut, das man nicht sinnlos verprassen sollte. Und was juckts Dich wenn der Hersteller gezwungen wird den Verbrauch von fünf (oder was auch immer die verbrauchen) auf 1 Watt zu senken?

LG Standeck


----------



## Master451 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Europäische Union will Pflicht für 1-Watt-Soft-of-PCs einführen*



StormraidR schrieb:


> wir brauchen pcs mit vieeel leistung
> nicht irgendwelche "green"-energiespar pcs
> am ende wollen die noch 1250 und 1500 watt netzteile verbieten
> wie soll mann dann mal tripple sli betreiben
> ...



erstmal muss sich viel Leistung und Energiesparen nicht ausschließen, es gibt durchaus auch stromsparende Komponenten, die genug leistung bringen; 
außerdem geht es ja nur um gekaufte PCs, und da könnten die Hersteller schon auf Energiesparen achten, die meisten Kauf-PCs sind ja eher nicht so die Leistungsknaller (außer Alienware vll., die nur High-End bauen)

prinzipiell finde ich die Idee nicht schlecht, denn wofür muss mein PC strom verbrauchen, wenn er aus ist? das war mir eh immer schleierhaft. 
eigentlich könnte man da etwas bei Notebooks abgucken, eine kleine Batterie/Akku auf dem Mainboard, und das Problem wäre nicht gegeben (oder irre ich da)
Allerdings meine ich, dass die EU sich viel zu sehr um Kleinigkeiten kümmert, bei den Glühbirnen kann ich das ja noch verstehen, hier besteht großes einsparpotenzial bei gleicher Leistung; aber ob jetzt ein PC 3 Watt oder 1 Watt verbraucht, wenn er aus ist, das sind doch Kleinigkeiten

MfG Master451


----------



## -Pinhead- (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Europäische Union will Pflicht für 1-Watt-Soft-of-PCs einführen*

Tolle Sache.

"Der (all)gemeine EU-Bürger ist zu doof eine Steckerleiste anzuschaffen und auszuschalten, also erlassen wir mal ne Richtline damit diese Blödheit möglichst wenig Schaden macht" 

Man könnte sich eine Menge Aufwand sparen, wenn die EU-Bürger etwas mehr Bewusstsein dafür hätten, mal auf den Standby-Modus zu verzichten, auch wenn das hieße, sich vor dem Anschalten einmal zu bücken.


----------



## heisenberger (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Europäische Union will Pflicht für 1-Watt-Soft-of-PCs einführen*



StormraidR schrieb:


> wir brauchen pcs mit vieeel leistung
> 
> 
> nicht irgendwelche "green"-energiespar pcs
> ...



Dir ist schon klar, daß Du die Minderheit bist. Was ist gegen eine Stromsparende CPU oder Graka einzuwenden, solange die leistung stimmt?

Ich habe mich damals bewußt für ne 3870 entschieden.
Kein Gerät dürfte im Standby was verbrauchen, die technik ist da und kostet nicht viel.
Solange das nicht so ist, hab ich den Schalter an meiner leiste.


----------



## BigBubby (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Europäische Union will Pflicht für 1-Watt-Soft-of-PCs einführen*



Standeck schrieb:


> Natürlich musst Du den zahlen, darum gehts aber nicht. Wenn ein paar Millionen Leute ihren PC auschalten und aber immer noch mehrere Watt verbraucht, nehmen wir mal 5Watt an bei 24 Stunden von einer Million Leuten. Das sind, falls ich das richtig ausgerechent habe 43.800.000 Kwh. Die müssen natürlich erstmal erzeugt werden. Mit Atomkraft, Fossilen oder erneuerbaren Energieträgern.


ähmm 5*24 sind 120w/h das mal eine million sind 120.000.000w/h und damit gerade mal 120.000kw/h also bist du ein faktor 400 daneben 


> Wir erzeugen Strom mit einem Rapsöl BHKW. Es erzeugt eine Leistung von 50KW, also in einer Stunde 50Kwh. Es verbraucht, um diese Leistung zu erzeugen ca. 4000 Liter Rapsöl in der *Woche*. Die müssen auch ersteinmal erzeugt werden. Dazu muss Raps angebaut werden. Der Trac braucht Sprit um den Acker zu pflügen, eggen, säen, spritzen, düngen. (Der Dünger muß auch erst erzeugt werden). Der Mähdrescher braucht Energie um das Zeug zu dreschen, dann muß es zur Presse transportiert werden, die braucht Energie um das ÖL zu pressen usw usw. Man sieht an diesem Beispiel was alles nötig ist um Energie zu erzeugen. Und wenn man die Energie nur erzeugt um Geräte im Standby laufen zu lassen ist das ganz einfach verschwendete Energie. Unötige Umweltschädigung.


Rapsöl zur erzeugung von strom, genau wie als treibstoff lieferant ist totaler quatsch, da zur erzeugung mehr energie aufgewandt werden muß, als rauskommt. Aber klingt ja immer gut, wenn da Öko dran steht... 
Solaranlagen (nicht zellen) sind noch immer die sinnvollsten Stromerzeuger, denn sie haben den geringsten einfluss auf die Umwelt und benötigen relativ gesehen am wenigsten ressourcen zur erzeugung.


1-Watt Pc wird nicht so viel bringen, wie die herren sich erhoffen. Aber das ist ja meißt so mit den Politikern. Lieber auf einen offenen Bruch ein Pflaster, als ihn ordentlich zu richten und zu nähen...




B00 schrieb:


> Finde ich eine gute Idee. Zudem sollte man auch gleich ein 90+-Zertifikat einführen und dieses zur Pflicht machen.



90+ Zertifikat? Mal drüebr nachgedacht was das bedeutet? Mal drüber nachgedacht, ob das überhaupt technisch möglich ist? Ich würde gerne mal deine technische Umsetzung davon sehen. Wohl ein Politiker. Halbiert die Arbeitslosen und 90+ Zertifikate...


----------



## Vigilant (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Europäische Union will Pflicht für 1-Watt-Soft-of-PCs einführen*

Die meisten haben noch nicht begriffen, was in Sachen Energie-Problematik auf uns zukommt, warum die Diskussion über Atomkraft wieder aufflammt, weshalb plötzlich das Wüsten-Solar-Projekt wieder Thema ist, weshalb selbst Obama in den USA die Energiegesetze verschärft, weshalb die Forschungsinvestitionen in alternative Energiegewinnung dratsisch zunehmen, weshalb diverse Kriege überhaupt geführt werden, weshalb wir noch innerhalb der kommenden Jahrzehnte ein ernsthaftes Problem bekommen werden.

Das klingt jetzt fürchterlich pathetisch, ist aber leider nicht von der Hand zu weisen.

Quellen gibt es dazu mehr als genug (Bücher, Reportagen, Dokumentationen). Scheint aber im Augenblick niemanden zu kümmern. Selbst in den Schulen ist das kein Thema, obwohl genau diese Generation in den kommenden 40 Jahren damit konfrontiert sein wird.

Dagegen nimmt sich ein Gesetz zu sparsamen Standby-Modi wie ein Kindergeburtstag aus. Einfach mal das Web nach "Peak Oil" durchwühlen und im nächsten relevanten Unterricht mal ein kleines Referat dazu halten .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sapR2ZyAQ7A&feature=related

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sapR2ZyAQ7A&feature=related


----------



## BigBubby (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Europäische Union will Pflicht für 1-Watt-Soft-of-PCs einführen*

ich glaube nicht, dass das nächstes jahrzehnt so entscheident wird. eher übernächstes wird "spannend"
P.S. bist wohl auf enter eingeschlafen...


----------



## darko2 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Europäische Union will Pflicht für 1-Watt-Soft-of-PCs einführen*

Ich hatte keine Ahnung was ihr meint, als ich die Überschrift gelesen hab. Verbessert mal den hässlichen Schreibfehler, denn der tut darüber hinaus auch noch sehr weh für jeden mit mehr als einem Jahr Englisch hinter sich.

@ derBasti: Du bist scheinbar Opfer des Tellerrands. Es baut bestimmt nicht jeder zweite seinen Rechner selber zusammen. Hier sicher um die 90%, aber es gibt auch noch eine Welt außerhalb deines Computerzimmers!


----------



## Vigilant (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Europäische Union will Pflicht für 1-Watt-Soft-of-PCs einführen*

Nö, nicht eingeschlafen. Aber Opera zeigt den YouTube-Tag nicht sauber an, deswegen noch mal der Link in Klarschrift.

Die NZZ-Doku gibt es auch leicht verdaulich und gut erklärt auf DVD:

The Oil Crash: Amazon.de: Dokumentation, Basil Gelpke und Ray Mc Cormack: DVD & Blu-ray


----------



## putzi (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Europäische Union will Pflicht für 1-Watt-Soft-of-PCs einführen*

Unsere Herren Politiker arbeiten derzeit an weiteren, zukunftsweisenden Programmen; Um die Auslastung der Heimcomputer zu senken werden Killerspiele verboten. 
Ich sehs schon kommen wenn die Europäische Kommission(wer bei der EU auch immer für soetwas zuständig ist) Google und Microsoft Milliardenstrafen aufbrummt weil der Hintergrund von websites weiß statt schwarz ist. 
Die Vorratsdatenspeicherung hat sich meines Wissens aus einem Vorschlag der Fischereikammer der EU ergeben. Das EU Parlament besteht meiner meinung nach aus einem haufen alter Männer die keine Ahnung haben wovon sie reden.


----------



## Standeck (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Europäische Union will Pflicht für 1-Watt-Soft-of-PCs einführen*



BigBubby schrieb:


> ähmm 5*24 sind 120w/h das mal eine million sind 120.000.000w/h und damit gerade mal 120.000kw/h also bist du ein faktor 400 daneben



Jo, kann mir schon vorstellen mich verrechnet zu haben. Sagte ja "falls ich richtig gerechnet hab". 

Zum Raps: Da hast Du nicht ganz recht. Es kommt schon mehr raus als man reinsteckt. Aber halt auch nicht viel. Biodiesel ist allerdings unökologisch, weil der erst aufwendig veresthert werden musss. Das Rapsöl kommt einfach nur erwärmt rein. Was Du auch nicht vergessen darfst ist das wir die Abwärme des BHKW dazu nutzen unsere Gebäude zu heizen. Es fallen da also mal 10000 Liter Heizöl weg, die nur für Wärme verbraten würden. Wenn unsere Nachbarn mal ihren Schiß verlieren würden und sich anschließen lassen könnte sogar noch mehr eingespart werden. Aber da sind die alten Bauern einfach zu furchtsam vor neuem. 

Es ist übrigends angedacht das BHKW mit Biogas zu betreiben, weil das ökologisch und wirtschaftlich sinnvoller ist. Zumindest dann wenn man es mit dem eigenen Grund und Boden betreibt und nicht 100te Hektar dazupachtet und man tausende Liter Diesel auf der Straße läßt fürs Häckseln und Gärreste ausbringen.

Zu Solar: Noch unausgereift. Man kriegt noch zuwenig Strom raus. Aber die Entwicklung geht ja weiter.


----------



## Venne766 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Europäische Union will Pflicht für 1-Watt-Soft-of-PCs einführen*

Is mir echt lachs was dann ding frisst wenner aus is. Mein Rechner is seit 3 Wochen an und nen Ende is nich in sicht.
Hoffentlich steinigen mich jetzt die ganzen grünen nich...Werd ma drüber nachdenken ob ich mich ändern soll. Die arme Umwelt


----------



## rockstar (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Europäische Union will Pflicht für 1-Watt-Soft-of-PCs einführen*



B00 schrieb:


> Finde ich eine gute Idee. Zudem sollte man auch gleich ein 90+-Zertifikat einführen und dieses zur Pflicht machen.




es gibt 80+gold netzteile, sind nur nich verfügbar! warum? weil der unterschied minimal ist, wenige kwh pro jahr werden damit eingespart die kosten für diese netzteile steigen aber ernorm weil nur die aller hochwertigsten komponenten verbaut werden, es würde jahre dauern die kosten reinzuholen. und btw bei der produktion dieser komponenten wird mehr co2 frei als durch die 2%höhere effiziens eingespart wird


----------



## -<I am weasel>- (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Europäische Union will Pflicht für 1-Watt-Soft-of-PCs einführen*



darko2 schrieb:


> @ derBasti: Du bist scheinbar Opfer des Tellerrands. Es baut bestimmt nicht jeder zweite seinen Rechner selber zusammen. Hier sicher um die 90%, aber es gibt auch noch eine Welt außerhalb deines Computerzimmers!



omg fahr dich wieder runter, ich bin 25, gehöre zur arbeitenden gesellschaft und sitze sicher net die ganze zeit vorm pc. wenn du jemand kennst der als koch arbeitet und dann noch kellerkind sein soll? bedenke mal deine aussage ein bisschen.....


----------



## BigBubby (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Europäische Union will Pflicht für 1-Watt-Soft-of-PCs einführen*



Standeck schrieb:


> Jo, kann mir schon vorstellen mich verrechnet zu haben. Sagte ja "falls ich richtig gerechnet hab".
> 
> Zum Raps: Da hast Du nicht ganz recht. Es kommt schon mehr raus als man reinsteckt. Aber halt auch nicht viel. Biodiesel ist allerdings unökologisch, weil der erst aufwendig veresthert werden musss. Das Rapsöl kommt einfach nur erwärmt rein. Was Du auch nicht vergessen darfst ist das wir die Abwärme des BHKW dazu nutzen unsere Gebäude zu heizen. Es fallen da also mal 10000 Liter Heizöl weg, die nur für Wärme verbraten würden.


Ok, da könnte es knapp passen. Man muß aber so sehen. 
Die Traktoren werden mit Diesel betankt, diese energie muß erst mal aufgewandt werden, um Raps anzubauen. Dazu können diese Felder dann keine anderen Dinge herstellen. Es geht also auch hier Energie verloren. Zum Anbau und Abbau wird also schon mal jede menge Diesel aufgebracht. Dann zur Produktion des Rapsöls wird noch mal energie aufgewandt. 
Es mag im kleinen Funktionieren, aebr im großen klappt es nicht





> Wenn unsere Nachbarn mal ihren Schiß verlieren würden und sich anschließen lassen könnte sogar noch mehr eingespart werden. Aber da sind die alten Bauern einfach zu furchtsam vor neuem.


idR Leben die Bauern sehr weit auseinander. Somit ist das nicht unbedingt rentabel das System da auch überall anzusetzten. Natürlich gibt es groß Bauern, die das machen könnten. Das will ich garnicht ausschließen. Aber mehr als nischenprodukt wird Rapsöl wohl nie werden.





> Es ist übrigends angedacht das BHKW mit Biogas zu betreiben, weil das ökologisch und wirtschaftlich sinnvoller ist. Zumindest dann wenn man es mit dem eigenen Grund und Boden betreibt und nicht 100te Hektar dazupachtet und man tausende Liter Diesel auf der Straße läßt fürs Häckseln und Gärreste ausbringen.


Ja, das geliebte wenn. die meißten bauern die isch biogas besorgt haben, haben es auch nur wegen den zuschüssen vom staat gemacht. Sonst hätte es sich nie für sie gelohnt. Es müßten sich da bauernverbünde bilden, sodass sie das vernünftig nebenbei betreiben können., nur würde es dann vermutlich nicht genügend geld/energie abschmeißen





> Zu Solar: Noch unausgereift. Man kriegt noch zuwenig Strom raus. Aber die Entwicklung geht ja weiter.


Wie gesagt Solaranlagen, nicht solarzellen.
Wie der andere Poster schon angesprochen hat. Das Solarwüstenprojekt wird wieder aufgenommen.


----------



## S_Fischer (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Europäische Union will Pflicht für 1-Watt-Soft-of-PCs einführen*

also ich finde ein solches gesetz unnötig, da die tehnik sowiso in diese richtiung geht(mein bildschirm 0,3w im standby) ich glaube nicht das man dazu ein gesetz rausbringen muss das passiert schon von ganz alleine. Außerdem muss es ausnehmen geben, wie z.B bei uns high end rechner bei denen sowas undenkbar ist zumindest jetzt noch.


----------



## guna7 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Europäische Union will Pflicht für 1-Watt-Soft-of-PCs einführen*



mrwichtel schrieb:


> Ich hab auch noch keine Firma gesehen, in denen die PCs über Steckerleisten vom Netz getrennt werden, selbiges gilt für die Monitore, die dann meisten schön die Nacht lang im Standby vor sich hin blinken.


Bei uns in der Firma wird über Steckerleiste ausgeschaltet!


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Europäische Union will Pflicht für 1-Watt-Soft-of-PCs einführen*

is die frage ob darunter dann auch pcs fallen die man selber zusammen stellt und vom händler zusammen bauen lässt wie alternate als beispiel...

dann könnte so ein gesetz arbeitsplätze schaffen


----------



## extralarge (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Europäische Union will Pflicht für 1-Watt-Soft-of-PCs einführen*

Es soll sogar Länder geben in denen Energie so billig ist, das die Einwohner nicht mal das Licht ausmachen wenn sie in Urlaub fahren.Da glaube ich juckt das keinen wieviel das Netzteil noch sinnlos verbraucht.


----------



## blackdimmu (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Europäische Union will Pflicht für 1-Watt-Soft-of-PCs einführen*

Schaltersteckdose!
und der PC verbraucht garkein Strom mehr 

mal erlich wo zu brauche ich einen Leuchtendes USB Mauspad und Leuchtenden Joystick wenn der PC ausgeschaltet ist?


----------



## Standeck (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Europäische Union will Pflicht für 1-Watt-Soft-of-PCs einführen*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Ok, da könnte es knapp passen. Man muß aber so sehen.
> Die Traktoren werden mit Diesel betankt, diese energie muß erst mal aufgewandt werden, um Raps anzubauen. Dazu können diese Felder dann keine anderen Dinge herstellen. Es geht also auch hier Energie verloren. Zum Anbau und Abbau wird also schon mal jede menge Diesel aufgebracht. Dann zur Produktion des Rapsöls wird noch mal energie aufgewandt.
> Es mag im kleinen Funktionieren, aebr im großen klappt es nicht.



Ja, genau das mit dem Diesel hab ich ja geschrieben in meinem ersten Post. 

Ich halte von Raps auch nicht viel zur Energieerzeugung. Der Ertrag bei einem Hektar Raps ist nicht besonders viel. Zudem kann man Raps auch nur alle drei Jahre auf der selben Fläche anbauen, da er sonst krank wird, was das Problem der geringen Verfügbarkeit verstärkt und Rapsöl so als Ersatz für Diesel oder Heizöl unbrauchbar macht. 

Biogas ist hier besser da man alle möglichen Pflanzen vergären kann und so die Felder viel besser nutzt. Von einem Hektar kriegt man so viel mehr Energie raus da man ganze Pflanzen vergären kann, genauso wie Mist, Gülle und andere Pfanzliche Abfallstoffe. Aber auch das Biogas ist kein alleiniger Heilsbringer. Manche Bauern, wie hier einer in der Gegend, bauen riesige Biogasanlagen, die eine Menge Pflanzen benötigen. Dehalb pachten sie Äcker wo auch immer sie sie kriegen. Dann fahren die mal schnell beim Häckseln, wo ja bei denen mal kurz 20 Schlepper dabei sind, 20 Kilometer hin und zurück zum Silo. Dann müssen die Gärreste irgendwann wieder raus, und das genauso wie sie reingekommn sind. Und wieder verfahren sie einen Haufen Diesel auf der Strasse. 

Solaranlagen in der Wüste sind sicher eine gute Sache. Wenn die Regionen in denen sie stehen politisch sicher sind. Und die müssen auch erst mal gebaut werden. Mit den Leuten vor Ort muss man sich also arrangieren.

Ich denke mal das wir in Zukunft einen Mix aus lauter erneuerbaren Energien haben werden. Wenn das Öl aus ist gibts einfach nicht die "eine" Energieform die alle Probleme löst.



> dR Leben die Bauern sehr weit auseinander. Somit ist das nicht unbedingt rentabel das System da auch überall anzusetzten. Natürlich gibt es groß Bauern, die das machen könnten. Das will ich garnicht ausschließen. Aber mehr als nischenprodukt wird Rapsöl wohl nie werden.



Dabei ging es mir nicht um das Rapsöl. Das Rapsöl ist in unserm Fall nur der Energieträger. Was ich meinte ist ein Fernwärme Netz mit unseren Nachbarn zu errichten. Die Leben, in unserm Fall, im Umkreis von ca. einem Km. In dem Bereich Fernwärmerohre zu verlegen ist zwar nicht billig, lohnt sich aber in einem überschaubaren Zeitraum. Vor allem wenns Heizöl knapp und teuer wird. Und diese Rohre funktionieren ja auch mit Wärme die durch Biogas erzeugt wurde oder was auch immer.


----------



## BigBubby (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Europäische Union will Pflicht für 1-Watt-Soft-of-PCs einführen*



Standeck schrieb:


> Solaranlagen in der Wüste sind sicher eine gute Sache. Wenn die Regionen in denen sie stehen politisch sicher sind. Und die müssen auch erst mal gebaut werden. Mit den Leuten vor Ort muss man sich also arrangieren.


Da man es schafft auf 1000km gerade mal 6% energie zu verlieren durch gleichstrom kann man die ziemlich tief in die Wüste setzen. Da gibts nicht viele Leute und wenn man von Norden Afrikas ausgeht, da sind sie relativ politisch sicher, dazu sind die kämpfe nicht in der Wüste, sondern eher in den Steppen und Küstengebieten, sowie im urwald und da wollen wir ja garnicht hin.
Dazu könnte Asien einen großteil seiner Energie in der Gobiwüßte erzeugen und müßte dafür nicht millionen Menschen umsiedeln und ganze ökosysteme komplett "unter wasser setzen". 
Ich glaube gerade die Solarenergie ist einer der wichtigsten Faktoren bei regenerativen energien. natürlich wrid es auf dauer einen mix geben, trotzdem ist gerade diese energieerzeugungsmethode am eifnachsten und effektivsten. Waserenergie kann man nicht überall erzeugen. Windenergie auch nicht überall und "verschandeln" die natur. Im Wasser erzeugen sie schwingungen, die die Fische durcheinander bringen etc und Biosgas hat auch den nachteil der Gase, die dabei erzeugt werden, welche gleichzeitig treibhausgase sind. 


> Dabei ging es mir nicht um das Rapsöl. Das Rapsöl ist in unserm Fall nur der Energieträger. Was ich meinte ist ein Fernwärme Netz mit unseren Nachbarn zu errichten. Die Leben, in unserm Fall, im Umkreis von ca. einem Km. In dem Bereich Fernwärmerohre zu verlegen ist zwar nicht billig, lohnt sich aber in einem überschaubaren Zeitraum. Vor allem wenns Heizöl knapp und teuer wird. Und diese Rohre funktionieren ja auch mit Wärme die durch Biogas erzeugt wurde oder was auch immer.


Umkreis von 1km kann noch gehen. das sitmmt wohl. Aber wenn ich so an den Osten denke wo die teilweise 15 bis 30 km auseinader liegen wird das schon schwerer. Wie gesagt lokal klein ok, aber im gesamten "unerheblich"


----------



## T-MAXX (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Europäische Union will Pflicht für 1-Watt-Soft-of-PCs einführen*

Bei mir ist das kein Thema, denn meine Geräte schalte ich immer komplett aus. Naja, außer meinem alten SVHS-Videorecoder, der eine Analoguhr (nur nutze) besitzt, die aber auch weniger als 1 Watt verbraucht, habe ich sonst keine Standby-Stromfresser.

Die EU sollte auch andere Geräte mal näher untersuchen, denn TVs haben manchmal bis zu 4 Watt Standby.


----------



## wuselsurfer (20. Juni 2009)

*An die eigene Nase fassen!*

Moin.

Die Politclowns sind zu blöd, ein einheitliches europäisches Recht zu schaffen.
Jedes Land hat andere Steuersätze, Gebühren usw.
Dann denken diese Honks auch noch, alle anderen wären genau so blöd, wie sie selber.
Die meisten EDVer haben einen oder mehrere akademische Titel und würden die Europa-Arbeitgruppen-Idioten lässig unter den Tisch kegeln in allen Belangen.
Vom Fachwissen ganz zu schweigen.

Und diese "Fachkräfte" beschließen Richtlinien für Ing. , Dr., Prof. und andere IT-Experten? 
Was für eine Idiotenherrschaft !


----------



## Vigilant (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Europäische Union will Pflicht für 1-Watt-Soft-of-PCs einführen*

Mit der Umsetzung alternativer Energiegewinnung bzw. Transportverfahren sollte aber keine Zeit mehr vertrödelt werden. Rohöl ist weiterhin der wichtigste Rohstoff, um diese alternativen Verfahren überhaupt produzieren zu können (Solar/Windkraft/Gezeiten/Geotermie-Anlagen, Leitungen, Speicher etc.). Und wenn sich Rohöl aufgrund zunehmend kostspieligerer Förderung bzw. allgemeiner Verknappung zu stark verteuert, kommt auch die Erzeugung von Produkten für alternative Quellen langsam unter die Räder.

China hat die OECD-Staaten beim Verbrauch von Rohöl bereits überholt und wird bei gleicher Tendenz die USA auch bald kassieren. Und dabei hat Indien noch nicht einmal richtig losgelegt.

So oder so ist die Gefahr also sehr groß, dass es nicht nur bei rein politischen Auseinandersetzungen um fossile Energieträger bleiben wird. Das, was sich bisher als Science Fiction oder als "Endzeit"-Szenario eher in der Fantasie abspielte, droht Realität zu werden, wenn nicht rechtzeitig die richtigen Schritte unternommen werden.


----------



## Standeck (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Europäische Union will Pflicht für 1-Watt-Soft-of-PCs einführen*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Umkreis von 1km kann noch gehen. das sitmmt wohl. Aber wenn ich so an den Osten denke wo die teilweise 15 bis 30 km auseinader liegen wird das schon schwerer. Wie gesagt lokal klein ok, aber im gesamten "unerheblich"



Richtig. Aber da ist es natürlich Unsinn Fernwärmeleitungen zu legen.
Aber überleg mal wie genial das im Westen wäre, wo es ja kleinere Strukturen gibt, wenn ein größeres Dorf seinen Strom und Wärme selber produziert. Das gibt es sogar schon in ein paar Dörfern. Eines ist dabei, da haben sich fünf Bauern zusammengetan um eine Biogasanlage zu betreiben. Sie erzeugen Strom und die Wärme verteilen sie über ein Netz im ganzen Dorf. Da braucht keiner mehr Heizöl. 

Ich finde sowieso das es eine Verschwendung ist, Heizöl, das ja eigentlich auch Diesel ist, nur für Wärme zu verheizen. Viel wichtiger wird ja in Zukunft dieses Öl als Diesel gebraucht, um damit die Landmaschinen zu betreiben. Wenn das Öl für alle ausgeht, ist auch die Landwirtschaft betroffen. Was glaubst Du wie teuer dann Nahrungsmittel erst werden? Ganz zu schweigen von der Menge, die viel geringer ausfallen wird. Zudem braucht man Erdöl um damit Stickstoff zur Düngung der Felder zu gewinnen. Das ist in meinen Augen das größte Problem der Zukunft. Wenn der Bauer keinen Kraftstoff mehr für seine Maschinen hat können wir den Gaul wieder Vorspannen. Da siehst Du dann keine vollen Regale mehr. Wir müssen halt zumindest für die Landwirtschaft einen guten Ersatz für das Öl finden, aber das wird nicht leicht werden. Das wir dann nicht mehr soviel Auto fahren können wird dann das kleinere Problem sein.

Und wieviel Energie werden die Solaranlagen in der Wüst ersetzen können? Nur soviel wie die Haushalte verbrauchen oder mehr? Mann müsste genug haben um vielleicht evtl. Elektroautos anzutreiben. Und natürlich für alles andere genug haben was man sonst so braucht. Hast Du vielleicht einen interessanten Link zum Thema?

LG Standeck


----------



## SolidBadBoy (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Europäische Union will Pflicht für 1-Watt-Soft-of-PCs einführen*

die sollen die regelung wirklich mal einführen! wenn man bedenkt wieviel PCs auf der erde reichlich saft verbrauchen im standbay dann würde das auch zur umweltschonung dazu beitragen!!! zudem auf der rechnung würde sich das sehen lassen!

mein NT verbraucht auch rund 3,5W im standbay sprich da wären 2,5W weniger die std. Das ist erheblich viel, wenn man es auf millionen von rechner hochrechnet und dann noch die std. dazu rechnet!

sowas sollte man schnellstens einführen


----------



## Vigilant (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Europäische Union will Pflicht für 1-Watt-Soft-of-PCs einführen*

Eine Möglichkeit, die es m. E. nach neben jeglicher Einsparpotenziale auszuschöpfen gilt, ist die dezentrale Energieerzeugung. Platt und stark vereinfacht ausgedrückt: Solarzellen, Geothermie, Energiekopplung- und rückgewinnung wo es nur geht. Kein Dach dürfte ohne Solar- bzw. Photovoltaikanlage mehr sein. Überschüssige Energie müsste irgendwo zwischengespeichert werden.

Die Investitionen dafür würden immens sein, aber gleichzeitig wirtschaftliches Wachsum erzeugen.

Ich befürchte aber, dass eine exzessive dezentrale Stromerzeugung gar nicht im Interesse der Energiekonzerne ist und deswegen droht, politisch ausgebremst zu werden.


----------



## darko2 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: An die eigene Nase fassen!*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Die Politclowns sind zu blöd, ein einheitliches europäisches Recht zu schaffen.
> Jedes Land hat andere Steuersätze, Gebühren usw.



Hast du eine Ahnung davon, wie kompliziert es wäre ein einheitliches europäisches Recht zu schaffen!? Schon allein aufgrund der Widerstände... Ich wette, du nimmst dir - wie so viele - auch noch heraus alles besser zu wissen. In deiner Kommandozentrale im Keller hast du DEN Blick über die Welt, alle anderen sind blind und/oder blöd. O_o Du hast nicht verstanden worum es hier geht. Es ist keine Regelung, die die Anschaffung sparsamer PCs vorschreibt. Hier geht es um die Produktion von Systemen.

@ PCGH: Wann berichtigt ihr endlich den Titel? Mir wuchern schon Tumore aus den Augen.


----------



## Punky260 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Europäische Union will Pflicht für 1-Watt-Soft-of-PCs einführen*



SolidBadBoy schrieb:


> die sollen die regelung wirklich mal einführen! wenn man bedenkt wieviel PCs auf der erde reichlich saft verbrauchen im standbay dann würde das auch zur umweltschonung dazu beitragen!!! zudem auf der rechnung würde sich das sehen lassen!
> 
> mein NT verbraucht auch rund 3,5W im standbay sprich da wären 2,5W weniger die std. Das ist erheblich viel, wenn man es auf millionen von rechner hochrechnet und dann noch die std. dazu rechnet!
> 
> sowas sollte man schnellstens einführen



Hast du eine Master/Slave-Steckdose ?! Oder schaltest trennst immer alles andere vom Strom ?!
Ich mutmase jetzt mal das du es nicht hast. Dabei hilft das genauso. Ebenso würde eine Ausschalten des Rechners per Netzschalter am NT oder an der Steckdose den gleichen bzw. sogar noch besseren Effekt bringen:

0-Watt Verbrauch!

Und unter welchem Aufwand ? Nunja, die Menschen müssten bereit sein sich mal 1-3 Sekunden mehr zu bewegen.


Und BTW: Klar sind 1-Watt-Standby-PCs eine tolle Sache. Aber wie wäre es mit einer Regelung die nur noch 80+ Netzteile erlaubt ?! Ich behaupte einfach mal spontan das man damit wesentlich mehr Strom spart. Und das mit weniger Forschungs-aufwand, denn die Netzteile sind aktuell schon Standard bei guten bis High-end PCs !


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Europäische Union will Pflicht für 1-Watt-Soft-of-PCs einführen*



Bamboocha2510 schrieb:


> ausserdem, denen kann es doch egal sein, wir müssen doch den Strom bezahlen....


Ja und der Strom kommt aus der Steckdose?!
Erzähl das mal den ganzen an Leukämie erkrankten Kindern, die nahe AKWs wie diesem berühmten leben...


rockstar schrieb:


> es gibt 80+gold netzteile, sind nur nich verfügbar! warum?


Weil die sau teuer sind.
Würdest du 100€ mehr für 'nen Netzteil zahlen, nur weil sie statt silber 'nen Gold Aufkleber haben?


alex_k schrieb:


> Was soll das bringen?


1-2 AKW weniger, vielleicht auch mehr.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Europäische Union will Pflicht für 1-Watt-Soft-of-PCs einführen*



Standeck schrieb:


> Richtig. Aber da ist es natürlich Unsinn Fernwärmeleitungen zu legen.
> Aber überleg mal wie genial das im Westen wäre, wo es ja kleinere Strukturen gibt, wenn ein größeres Dorf seinen Strom und Wärme selber produziert. Das gibt es sogar schon in ein paar Dörfern. Eines ist dabei, da haben sich fünf Bauern zusammengetan um eine Biogasanlage zu betreiben. Sie erzeugen Strom und die Wärme verteilen sie über ein Netz im ganzen Dorf. Da braucht keiner mehr Heizöl.



Geniale Sache, kenn ich auch schon.
Bei der Sache mit dem Biodiesel: Die Veresterung mit Methanol an sich ist grade noch zu ertragen, wenn man nicht dazu das Methanol ausm Erdöl nimmt^^
Naja, Rapsöl ist eigentlich größer Käse, aber is ja bekannt.



Standeck schrieb:


> Ich finde sowieso das es eine Verschwendung ist, Heizöl, das ja eigentlich auch Diesel ist, nur für Wärme zu verheizen. Viel wichtiger wird ja in Zukunft dieses Öl als Diesel gebraucht, um damit die Landmaschinen zu betreiben. Wenn das Öl für alle ausgeht, ist auch die Landwirtschaft betroffen. Was glaubst Du wie teuer dann Nahrungsmittel erst werden? Ganz zu schweigen von der Menge, die viel geringer ausfallen wird.



Falsch: Erdöl ist viel zu schade zum Verfeuern, die petrochemische Industrie hängt am Tropf. Und stell dir bitte mal das Leben ohne Kunststoffe, etc. vor. Sense mit dem bisherigen Leben. Pharmaindustrie natürlich nicht zu vergessen.



Standeck schrieb:


> Zudem braucht man Erdöl um damit Stickstoff zur Düngung der Felder zu gewinnen.



Naja, nö. Allerhöchstens um die Temps bei der Synthese aus N2 und H2 zu halten, aber das kann man auch anders. Achja, Nitrat bekommt man aus Ammoniak....
Als Kat wird übrigens Fe verwendet (bei der Haber-Bosch-Synthese)



Standeck schrieb:


> Und wieviel Energie werden die Solaranlagen in der Wüst ersetzen können? Nur soviel wie die Haushalte verbrauchen oder mehr? Mann müsste genug haben um vielleicht evtl. Elektroautos anzutreiben. Und natürlich für alles andere genug haben was man sonst so braucht. Hast Du vielleicht einen interessanten Link zum Thema?



Kommt halt immer auf die zugebaute Fläche an. Technologien wie Aufwind-Kraftwerke sind auch nicht schlecht.

Zum Thema: Schade finde ich, das Energiesparen nicht schon längst viel stärker betrieben wird, aber ob Verbote als sinnvolles Mittel dienen können?

e:/ 





Vigilant schrieb:


> Eine Möglichkeit, die es m. E. nach neben jeglicher Einsparpotenziale auszuschöpfen gilt, ist die dezentrale Energieerzeugung. Platt und stark vereinfacht ausgedrückt: Solarzellen, Geothermie, Energiekopplung- und rückgewinnung wo es nur geht. Kein Dach dürfte ohne Solar- bzw. Photovoltaikanlage mehr sein. Überschüssige Energie müsste irgendwo zwischengespeichert werden.



Tja, dezentral ist die Zukunft.

Biogas ist die Zukunft: Du kannst so ziemlich jeden Scheiß (v.a. auch daraus) vergären, wirklich JEDEN. Dazu dann noch eine wirklich vernünftige Dämmung, Subvention von umweltfreundlichen Baumaßnahmen (also auch Dämmung, regenerative Erzeugung, etc.) und vor allem Energiesparen. Natürlich machen Energiesparlampen nicht überall Sinn, Billigschrott gibts auch da. 
Ich finde, regenerative Energiequellen, Forschung für Einsaprpotential etc. sind wichtige Faktoren bei dem Weg aus dieser und zukünftiger Krisen...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Europäische Union will Pflicht für 1-Watt-Soft-of-PCs einführen*



Bamboocha2510 schrieb:


> richtig... ausserdem, denen kann es doch egal sein, wir müssen doch den Strom bezahlen.... soll ich jetzt mein radiowecker morgens von Strom trennen, nur weil ich zur arbeit geh und dat ding eh nicht sehe?? NEIN!
> 
> Die sollten sich mal um wichtige Dinge kümmern.....



Stimmt. Z.B. dafür sorgen, dass der Preis von Energie die Belastungen und Schäden wiederspiegelt, die ihr Verbrauch verursacht.
Dann würden solche Posts nämlich nicht mehr entstehen...



StormraidR schrieb:


> wir brauchen pcs mit vieeel leistung
> nicht irgendwelche "green"-energiespar pcs
> am ende wollen die noch 1250 und 1500 watt netzteile verbieten
> wie soll mann dann mal tripple sli betreiben
> ...







derBasti schrieb:


> ganz großes kino, ist zwar schön und gut die idee, aber was bringt das wenn sich eh jeder 2. seinen pc selber zusammenbaut, wird es denn jede hardware unterstützen? und 2. wofür gibts eine steckdosenleiste mit an/aus knopf?



Einige Netzteile neben An/Aus-Leisten sehr übel und z.B. für Firmen sind die keine Option. Da muss für Wartungsarbeiten eben Wake-On-LAN funktionieren. Aber es gibt genug technische Lösungen, die den Energieverbrauch trotzdem auf nahe null senken - nur setzt sie niemand ein. Statt dessen gibt es Mainboards, bei denen man nicht verhindern kann, dass USB- und PS/2-Ports rund um die Uhr mit Strom versorgt werden 



alex_k schrieb:


> 2. Warum geht man nicht hin, und treibt die Hersteller der "Stromfresser" dazu, die Leistungsaufnahme zu begrenzen? - Dann sind die Hersteller endlich mal angehalten, den "Watt Wahnsinn" und der unnötigen Wärme in Zocker-PCs einhalt zu gebieten....



Für Zocker würde das vielleicht noch Sinn machen - aber was ist ein "Zocker"?
Für Server, wissenschaftliche Berechnungen,... braucht man weiterhin Technik, die wesentlich mehr Leistung bietet (was ja aufgrund der geringen Zahl derartiger Rechner auch kein Problem ist) - also kann man die Technik nicht generell verbieten.
Aber die Stand-By-Verschwendung von Millionen von Geräten, die kann niemand mit einem Nutzen rechtfertigen.




Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Falsch: Erdöl ist viel zu schade zum Verfeuern, die petrochemische Industrie hängt am Tropf.



Die Kunststoffindustrie verbraucht aber so wenig und die Rohölkosten haben ein so geringen Anteil am Endpreis, dass die noch über Jahrzehnte versorgt sind und sich die teuersten Förderungstechniken leisten können, wenn schon lange niemand mehr an Verbrennen denkt.
Und im Gegensatz zu Politik, Gesellschaft und dem Großteil der restlichen Industrie haben die das Problem auch rechtzeitig kapiert und forschen intensiv an Kunststoffen aus anderen Rohstoffen.


Zum Thema Öl, Energie und Sparen haben wir übrigens noch zwei weitere Threads:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...nschaft/29655-atomenergie-energiepolitik.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...e-spritpreis-alternative-kfz-treibstoffe.html


----------



## Kreisverkehr (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Europäische Union will Pflicht für 1-Watt-Soft-of-PCs einführen*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Kunststoffindustrie verbraucht aber so wenig und die Rohölkosten haben ein so geringen Anteil am Endpreis, dass die noch über Jahrzehnte versorgt sind und sich die teuersten Förderungstechniken leisten können, wenn schon lange niemand mehr an Verbrennen denkt.
> Und im Gegensatz zu Politik, Gesellschaft und dem Großteil der restlichen Industrie haben die das Problem auch rechtzeitig kapiert und forschen intensiv an Kunststoffen aus anderen Rohstoffen.



Naja, 7% würde ich jetzt nich als "sooo" wenig bezeichnen...Wobei 90% noch aus Erdöl erzeugt wird. Weil eben fast alles verfeuert wird, muss schon jetzt geforscht werden wie blöd. Wobei die eigentlich nicht an Kunststoffen forschen, sondern nur nach Wegen die Ausgangsstoffe zu erzeugen...
Mich würde nur interessieren, was passiert, wenn alles verfeuert wurde, bevor man das Erdöl in der Petrochemie ersetzen konnte.

Ach nochwas: Du hast ja gemeint, den Strompreis nach den wirklichen Kosten (und Umweltschäden) zu berechnen... Da müsste dir Frankreich ja den Vogel zeigen^^ Die wären dann ziemlich sauer, ebenso unsere Atomstrumkunden könnten sich nciht mehr über den geringen Preis freuen...

Und genau da kommen wir wieder zum Thema: Dann müsste die EU nicht wieder Gesetze zur Reduktion des Stromverbrauchs erlassen, das würde von selber geschehen...


----------



## Standeck (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Europäische Union will Pflicht für 1-Watt-Soft-of-PCs einführen*



> Zitat von *Standeck*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Falsch: Erdöl ist viel zu schade zum Verfeuern, die petrochemische Industrie hängt am Tropf. Und stell dir bitte mal das Leben ohne Kunststoffe, etc. vor. Sense mit dem bisherigen Leben. Pharmaindustrie natürlich nicht zu vergessen.



Ich weiß nicht was Du an meinem Gedanken falsch findest. Für was brauch ich Kunstoff wenn ich nichts zu fressen hab?

Der Gedanke nochmal genauer: Heizöl kann man ja zu Diesel machen, mit dem Landmaschinen betrieben werden. Und weil das Öl bald in den nächsten Jahren zur Neige geht und folglich immer teurer wird, ist es viel zu Schade Heizöl in einem Ofen einfach nur zu verbrennen, damit mans im Winter warm hat. Viel eher sollte das Zeug gespart werden damit die Landwirte ihre grossen Maschinen betreiben können um Nahrung, keinen Kunstoff, zu produzieren. 

Das ist eigentlich das Grundlegende, worauf aller Gesellschaftlicher Fortschritt aufbaut: Ein voller Magen. Wer jeden Tag schauen muß das er genug zum Essen hat und Hunger hat, interessiert sich nicht mehr für anderen Fortschritt, und auch nicht für Kunstoff, weil man den nicht essen kann. Zum Heizen sollten daher andere Energieträger gefunden werden, am besten natürlich nachwachsende. 

An sonsten fand ich deinen Kommentar aber gut.

LG Standeck


----------



## smani (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Europäische Union will Pflicht für 1-Watt-Soft-of-PCs einführen*

Ich würde einfach mal windoof glotz alias vista verbieten: hat sich mal einer überlegt was es punkto stromverbrauch heisst, die ganze zeit sinnlos die GPU arbeiten zu lassen für die fancy effekte?


----------



## Kreisverkehr (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Europäische Union will Pflicht für 1-Watt-Soft-of-PCs einführen*



Standeck schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was Du an meinem Gedanken falsch findest. Für was brauch ich Kunstoff wenn ich nichts zu fressen hab?



Ja, ne. Was ich meine: Man sollte so wenig Öl wie möglich verfeuern, sei es zum heizen oder zum rumfahren. Dazu gehören regenerative Energien ebenso wie sparsamere Motoren.
Langfristig gesehen kann man landwirtschaftliche Fahrzeuge (oder muss) auch ohne Erdöl antreiben, aber solange die petrochemische Industrie keine regenerativen Rohstoffquellen hat, siehts halt blöd aus.

Ebenso braucht die Pharmaindustrie ebenso Erdöl, so muss halt ein generelles Umschwenken beim Heizen und Fahren einsetzen. Tesla Roadster ist auch ein nettes Beispiel.

Und hier setzt u.a. das EU-Gesetz an, dass möglichst wenig Strom so sinnlos vergeudet wird, da dieser auch teils durch fossile Energieträger erzeugt wird.


----------



## Tom3004 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Europäische Union will Pflicht für 1-Watt-Soft-of-PCs einführen*

Ich frag mich wie wir Energie sparen wollen und es 2015 Grafikkarten geben soll mit ca. 20 Terra Flops, wobei eine GTX 285 heute grade mal 1 Terra Flop besitzt ? 
MfG


----------



## wuselsurfer (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: An die eigene Nase fassen!*



darko2 schrieb:


> ... In deiner Kommandozentrale im Keller hast du DEN Blick über die Welt, alle anderen sind blind und/oder blöd.....



Du wohnst im Keller ?

Ich nicht.


----------



## wuselsurfer (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Europäische Union will Pflicht für 1-Watt-Soft-of-PCs einführen*



Standeck schrieb:


> : ...Heizöl kann man ja zu Diesel machen, ...



Heizöl ist gefärbter Diesel mit ein paar Zusätzen.


----------



## Standeck (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Europäische Union will Pflicht für 1-Watt-Soft-of-PCs einführen*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Heizöl ist gefärbter Diesel mit ein paar Zusätzen.



Die beiden sind sich ziemlich ähnlich. Erst in den Neunzigern wurde irgendwann dieser Farbstoff beigemischt. Diesel ist aber hochwertiger als Heizöl. Diesel ist also eher Heizöl ohne Farbstoff mit anderen Additiven.


----------



## speddy411 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Europäische Union will Pflicht für 1-Watt-Soft-of-PCs einführen*

@ Topic:

Mein PC hängt an ner Steckdosenleiste und sobald der PC ausgeht geht auch die Leiste aus und somit zieht mein PC nochmal 0.3W weniger.....Also nix


----------



## CCJosh (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Europäische Union will Pflicht für 1-Watt-Soft-of-PCs einführen*

es kann keinen funktionierenden null watt pc geben weil sonst würde die uhr nicht weiterlaufen während der pc aus ist


----------



## Standeck (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Europäische Union will Pflicht für 1-Watt-Soft-of-PCs einführen*



CCJosh schrieb:


> es kann keinen funktionierenden null watt pc geben weil sonst würde die uhr nicht weiterlaufen während der pc aus ist



Die Systemuhr die Du meinst wird per Batterie, in der Regel eine CR2032, gespeist. Hält so 5-7 Jahre, danach ist sie leer und der PC "vergißt" seine Bios- und Uhreinstellungen nach jedem Auschalten.


----------



## Xel'Naga (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Europäische Union will Pflicht für 1-Watt-Soft-of-PCs einführen*

0 oder 1 Watt hört sich nicht schlecht.

Ob da die Hersteller zügig mitmachen werden ist fraglich.


----------



## LordTripack (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Europäische Union will Pflicht für 1-Watt-Soft-of-PCs einführen*



LianLi-GTX280 schrieb:


> 0 oder 1 Watt hört sich nicht schlecht.



Die EU sollte lieber den verkauf von Steckerleisten mit Ausschalter fördern.
Das Energiebewusstsein muss bei jedem selbst liegen.
Was hilft ein Netzteil mit 1000 Watt bei einem ebenso Leistungshungrigen Rechner wenn er im ausgeschalteten Zustand 1 Watt verbrauchen soll?

Sinnlos.

Eine Steckerleiste die sich selbst nach 1 Minute ausschaltet wenn weniger als 5-100 Watt verbraucht werden wäre sinniger. Also eine verbesserte Master-Slave-Leiste.

Ist doch das selbe mit dem Glühbirnenverbot. Bis eine Sparlampe im Keller richtig hell leuchtet bin ich mit meinem Einmachglas schon 10 mal wieder draußen. Dafür rechnet sich der Anschaffungspreis einfach nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Europäische Union will Pflicht für 1-Watt-Soft-of-PCs einführen*

Glühbirnen werden vorerst nur in hohen Leistungen verboten. Ne 20W Funzel fürs Marmeladenglassuchen wirst du noch lange Zeit bekommen (gibts ja auch keine echten Alternativen zu, Energiespaßlampen fangen meist erst ab 40W-Äquivalent an). Die neuen Gesetze richten sich gegen die Beleuchtung von Wohnzimmern mit 5x100W...

Die selbst abschaltende Master-Slave-Leiste ist die schlechtere Alternative zu der neuen Regelung - die verhindert nämlich, dass man den Rechner auch wieder einschalten kann und wie bereits erwähnt werden Netzteile verkauft, die sowas mit Ausfällen nach 1-2 Jahren belohnen können.


----------



## Hackman (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Europäische Union will Pflicht für 1-Watt-Soft-of-PCs einführen*

*EuP ready!! *Nicht "EPU"ready". Könnt Ihr denn nichtmal richtig aus einem Heise Artikel abschreiben?


----------



## Kreisverkehr (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Europäische Union will Pflicht für 1-Watt-Soft-of-PCs einführen*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ne 20W Funzel fürs Marmeladenglassuchen wirst du noch lange Zeit bekommen[...]



Äh, ich glaub da kannst die Glühbirne gleich wegschmeißen, 20W leuchtet ja nix aus, wenn erst ne 100W-Birne genügend Licht macht....

Aber wozu gibts denn Glühbirnen, die Halogenlampen sind doch viel besser (Ok, sind auch nur Glühbirnen, wo das Iod das verdampfte Wolfram bindet und wieder am Draht anlagert, wodurch höhere Temps herschen können, also besser Wirkungsgrad)


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> [...]und wie bereits erwähnt werden Netzteile verkauft, die sowas mit Ausfällen nach 1-2 Jahren belohnen können.



Hast mich schon länger neugierig gmacht: Welche Netzteile und warum?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Europäische Union will Pflicht für 1-Watt-Soft-of-PCs einführen*

Also fürs Marmeladenglas-finden brauch ich keine Sonnenbrillen-kompatible Beleuchtung.

Das mit den Netzteilen ist mir konkret von einigen (älteren) Silentmaxx bekannt, aber es gibt weitere Fälle, die sowas andeuten. Technische Gründe kenne ich nicht, aber die Netzteile nehmen einen regelmäßige Kaltstarts (d.h. das Netzteil war nicht am Netzt) offensichtlich übel.


----------



## guna7 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Europäische Union will Pflicht für 1-Watt-Soft-of-PCs einführen*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ...........(d.h. das Netzteil war nicht am Netzt) .......


Was heißt "nicht am Netz"? Über Steckdosenleiste ausgeschaltet?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Europäische Union will Pflicht für 1-Watt-Soft-of-PCs einführen*

Jup..


----------



## Kreisverkehr (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Europäische Union will Pflicht für 1-Watt-Soft-of-PCs einführen*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also fürs Marmeladenglas-finden brauch ich keine Sonnenbrillen-kompatible Beleuchtung.
> 
> Das mit den Netzteilen ist mir konkret von einigen (älteren) Silentmaxx bekannt, aber es gibt weitere Fälle, die sowas andeuten. Technische Gründe kenne ich nicht, aber die Netzteile nehmen einen regelmäßige Kaltstarts (d.h. das Netzteil war nicht am Netzt) offensichtlich übel.



Das mit dem Marmeladenglas: Mehrere verschiedene, große Speis. Ich möcht auch erkennen, was genau ich da in den Händen halte... Wie gesagt, ich keine deine Verhältnisse nicht, da wo die 100W-Birne ihren Einsatzzweck hat, ist die Speise ausreichend ausgeleuchtet, jedoch nicht mehr.

Woanders reicht ne 60W-Birne, aber darunter kann ichs mir einfach nicht vorstellen... Man hat es probiert, aber es hat nicht sollen sein...

Dann kann man bei neueren NTs von den bekannten guten Herstellern doch davon ausgehen, dass keine Probleme auftauchen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Europäische Union will Pflicht für 1-Watt-Soft-of-PCs einführen*

Weiß nicht, ob man das kann, es gibt keine Statistiken und keine entsprechenden Aussagen.


----------



## alucian (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Europäische Union will Pflicht für 1-Watt-Soft-of-PCs einführen*

Ich denke das diese maßnahme reiner schwachfug ist, nicht weil ich denke man sollte keinen strom sparen das sicherlich, aber denken die leute eigentlich auch an die wirklichen strom- bzw energiefresser? ich wette es gibt haufenweise bessere methoden wie man wirklich effizient energie spart, z.B. Glühlampen  oder heizkocher lüchengeräte ect. ich denke da würden sich bessere richtlinien mehr ausszahlen als bei dieser.


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Europäische Union will Pflicht für 1-Watt-Soft-of-PCs einführen*

Nein, ich denke, das das genau richtig ist, was sie hier machen!

Schau dir doch mal die P3D Messwerte an, wie viel die Boards da teilweise verbraten!
1W sind nur 1/3 von dem, was das Crosshair 3 im soft Off Mode braucht, bei S3 sinds sogar noch mehr (wobei es hier schwer werden wird, noch tiefer zu kommen).

Aber du siehst, das es gewaltig ist, was hier eingespart werden kann, relativ gesehen und auch wenn man die Masse bedenkt!

Bei 10 Rechnern ist das nicht der Rede wert, bei 100 Rechnern auch noch nicht viel, bei 10 Mio ists aber 'nen ganzer Batzen, der hier schwachsinnigerweise verbraten wird (die wenigsten werden via Steckerleiste komplett getrennt sein)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Europäische Union will Pflicht für 1-Watt-Soft-of-PCs einführen*

Und ein Sparpotential ergibt sich nicht durch einen Verbrauch - sondern durch einen unnötigen Verbrauch. N Wasserkocher z.B. verbraucht zwar einiges an Strom, arbeitet aber mit einer Effizienz von nahe 100% - wie fast alle elektrischen Geräte, die etwas erhitzen sollen. Da könnte man höchstens durch vermehrten Einsatz von Gas etwas erreichen, aber das wäre aufwendig (und nicht immer sicher)
Stand-By Verbrauch erfüllt dagegen rein gar keinen Sinn.
(Ebenso wie die Heizleistung von Glühlampen - aber da ist die EU ja ebenfalls schon am maßregeln)


----------

